# My betta died



## tje31483 (Oct 6, 2012)

My betta died


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. Bettas are so expressive, they really bond with you. I understand how you're feeling.


----------



## FrshwtrAR (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that too. I bet you made his life enjoyable though. If not for you, he may have spent the rest of his days in a tiny bowl on a store shelf.


----------



## tje31483 (Oct 6, 2012)

He was the best. My Daughter got him as a birthday gift along with a 1gal tank. I ended up getting him a 10 gal tank. He loved the upgrade!


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss  they sure are great fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry  I always hate losing fish. They do have great personalities. RIP little guy


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Bettas do have nice personalities. I upgraded my female betta from a
1.7 gal to a 10 gallon and she does love it. I am sorry to hear about your betta passing away but do think about purchasing another one of these
lovely fish. They really do make great pets and you have the perfect
size tank already !


----------

